# Have You Seen....



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Have you seen the vr1 ?
Cool looking but I don't know how roomy the bunk room would be. 
The one with the couch in front looks nice.
I haven't seen one in person.

MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

MaeJae,

I have seen a couple of these (from the outside). The concept is good, but in person they don't really do it for me. The plan with the sofas in front, does seem to make the most advantage of the concept though.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Saw one at the Houston RV Show in Feb. It looks kind of strange at first. It was a heavy sonofagun, if I remember correctly.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No I haven't seen one yet
anybody have a link to one?

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> No I haven't seen one yet
> anybody have a link to one?
> 
> Don
> [snapback]102238[/snapback]​


Here you go...

clickie-thingie

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

We were actually sold on the 29 footer and were ready to buy. Then we decided to look around a little more and found the Outback, that was all she wrote!!!

I really loved the interior of the VR1, they had great colors and also have the white cabinets. That extra room in front really seemed to open it up. But ultimately the Outback won out!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The look pretty nice but heavy. Where do the weight distribution / sway bars go? The trailer seems to take all the space on the A frame.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

campmg said:


> The look pretty nice but heavy. Where do the weight distribution / sway bars go? The trailer seems to take all the space on the A frame.
> [snapback]102309[/snapback]​


Good logical question. I had to really look at the picture to see that the A frame part of the trailer appears to be about 18 inches higher than the tongue which means the tongue is the same. The question I still have tho is , where are the propane tanks and battery?

John


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I also just saw another version called the Cambridge, a very high end 5'er. 70-90K loaded up list price, but up to 5 slides and 35-39 feet long. looked like a beauty. Saw it on the web site of the dealer I purchase my TT frrom. 
website meyers rv superstore


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Good logical question. I had to really look at the picture to see that the A frame part of the trailer appears to be about 18 inches higher than the tongue which means the tongue is the same. The question I still have tho is , where are the propane tanks and battery?
> 
> John
> [snapback]102323[/snapback]​


John,

We looked at the 27 footer and the propane was in a compartment at the rear of the trailer.

As for the batteries, I think they were on the drivers side towards the rear of the trailer.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Personally, I hope it's not the shape of things to come...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I saw it on the Keystone website a while back, and thought.........hmmm....just the thing for campers who go to invite other campers over to socialize inside. Weird!!
Darlene action


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The shape has got to help with wind drag leading to improved gas mileage. On the other hand, if they're too heavy ----


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks like they are in the 7000+- lb. range...


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

"Exclusive Mor/Ryde Tongue Suspension "

what does this mean?

scott


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

stapless said:


> "Exclusive Mor/Ryde Tongue Suspension "
> 
> what does this mean?
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing shy








MaeJae


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Same with me. It sure sounds like a reason to charge more $$$

THor


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

There was one in the CG we went to on spring break.

Propane tanks are the short, fat ones that you use on a gas grill, twins in the back.

Inside was nice, with slides, but not overdone. The guy was proud of it, as he should have been, he paid enough.

My opinion was that it was just okay. Have to wait to see if it is the next wave or just a gimmick.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> There was one in the CG we went to on spring break.
> 
> Propane tanks are the short, fat ones that you use on a gas grill, twins in the back.
> 
> ...


What model was it? What was up front in the "V" part of the camper?

MaeJae


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think I first saw it in TRAILER LIFE magazine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Interesting model, but I'll stick with my trusty 28RSS.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

There for a minute I thought I was in the Twilight Zone.......

See the original topic here...........

Steve


----------

